# SO you want to be a PRO!



## Didereaux (Mar 2, 2016)

Well, I can't put into words what makes the difference between a 'picture taker' and a photography artist, but this video certainly shows how one of the latter works!  watch the whole thing and wait until you see the final shots!!!!!!!
*Paul John Bayfield*


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 6, 2016)

Good photographers can shoot with near any camera and should be able to produce good images.  It's just a piece of hardware. It's all in the brain of the holder.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 6, 2016)

Here's a fun story, which made the clickbait rounds back in 2012. The one thing that bugs me are these snooty photo-nuts that don't take the iPhone or the other smartphone cameras seriously: the iPhone 5 and 6 have better cameras than the majority of the world's shooters had until about 1950.

Instagram Portraits of the Yankees Shot Inside a Bathroom-Turned-Studio

QUOTE: "When commercial sports photographer Nick Laham arrived at photo day during the New York Yankees’ spring training last Monday, he had to compete with a legion of photographers for space and time. He ended up occupying one of the bathrooms in the facility, turning it into a makeshift studio. After capturing the photos he needed with his “actual” camera, he decided to pull out his iPhone and capture some Instagram portraits as well. The resulting images can be seen on Laham’s blog, and are available for licensing over at Getty."
*************

See some BTS shots…my fave is the one with him shooting with the three urinals on the wall behind him, and the Yankees player posing for the iPhone camera!


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 7, 2016)

I use my iPhone all the time, and I know lots of photographers that do as well.  Even under poor conditions using the light that is there it is very possible to produce great images.


----------

